# Temple Ankle Biters



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Haven't been to the track since Jan. Nice day for it today. And I was finally able to get my new scope our for some imaging tonight. Looking pretty good so far. About 10 more images and I'm going to call it a day. Probably sleep all day tomorrow 














































And my new scope ready for its first taste of starlight.










Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Neat shots. That second one almost looks like it could have been a full size car, with the shot taken from some distance away.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

They are fun and challenging to get right. Haven't been since Jan a bit out of practice. All the big races for the year are coming up so I wanted to shake off the rust.

Griz


----------

